

Microsoft announces Windows Mobile 6.5 features, new mobile services - rogercosseboom
http://blog.seattletimes.nwsource.com/techtracks/2009/02/16/windows_mobile_65_features.html

======
shizcakes
The new interface actually looks fantastic, but "Windows Mobile Marketplace"
will fail, unless it is shoved down users' throats in Windows 7.

